# best "bang for the buck" wheel spacers?



## 88rxn/a (Mar 2, 2009)

im thinkin of going with a 2 inch lift (RDC FTW!!!) and read they can get a little tipsy, so im going to get wheel spacers at the same time. i figured someone knew which spacers to get that are the cheapest but well made/durable? its for stock rims and for my 08.

thanks!


----------



## skid (Jun 18, 2009)

I've had super atv 2" wheel spacers on mine for over 2 years now and have had no problems what so ever. Buddy of mine just ordered a set a month ago and he also really likes them. Price they advertise on there web site is for a pair, so over all i think the price is reasonable.


----------



## DLB (Oct 8, 2009)

skid said:


> I've had super atv 2" wheel spacers on mine for over 2 years now and have had no problems what so ever. Buddy of mine just ordered a set a month ago and he also really likes them. Price they advertise on there web site is for a pair, so over all i think the price is reasonable.


Are those for an 08-current Brute 750? From what I'm told, the stock wheels on the newer Brutes have a different tab on them that requires a special spacer. Not 100% on that, but thats why I haven't ordered spacers for my stock wheels yet.


----------



## skid (Jun 18, 2009)

yes my brute is a 08 750i and they fit right on. The inside of the spacers fit right around the tabs, its an excellent fit. I have ran stock rims and currently running after market rims with these spacers.


----------

